# Can I freeze greens?



## ArkansasKelly (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I planted way too many greens in my garden so I have mustard, collards and endive coming out of my ears.

Is it possible to freeze these greens for the winter months feeding?

If so, is there anything special I would need to do to them before hand?

Thank you so much.

ARKelly


----------



## Shawn and Dianne (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that kale and spinach can be frozen, but I don't think that other greens will survive it, and it will probably change the nutritional content.


----------



## terryo (Jun 20, 2008)

I can tell you what I freeze for my box turtles. I make a mixture of 15 % Turtle brittle, mazuri forest tortoise food, (soak both of these) 25 % shredded vegetables, (carrots, sweet potato squash etc.) 50% dark leafy greens, finely chopped ..collard, dandelion greens, escarole, and hibiscus leaves and flowers, grape leaves, 10% fruit...cantaloupe, assorted berries, mango and peaches or nectarines. I chop everything up, and mix it and make little balls with an ice cream scooper, and freeze them. Everything looks good when you defrost them, so I guess the freezing doesn't hurt the greens. I had to do this for a boxie who would only eat fruit. Once a week I sprinkle some calcium powder.


----------



## mrspio82 (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried to freeze collard greens once - and they were really soggy when I thawed them out. I don't know if you can do anything to make it work... but I gave up. You could always freeze just a little of it now to see if it will work for later - that way if it doesn't work, you are only wasting a little bit. Let me know if you can get it to work!!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jun 20, 2008)

Well nuts! It was a good idea at the time, wasn't it!? Mu Hubby said something about boiling it and then freezing it, but I am afraid that would take away the nutrients in it. Hmm...I'll plop some in the freezer and see what happens. LOL Soggy does not really bother me as long as it holds it's value.

What about fruit? Can I just plop a cantaloup in the freezer or what not?

Terryo, I love your mixture idea. I will have to give that a try for my boxies.

Thanks again all,

ARKelly


----------



## mrspio82 (Jun 21, 2008)

Fruit usually freezes well. You can even buy frozen fruit. Any that I freeze, I usually wash, cut up, and let COMPLETELY dry before freezing in ziplock bags or tupperware. I have never tried it, but I have a friend that LOVES to eat frozen watermellon. I freeze bananas that are starting to go a little bad - when they first get soft - make sure to take them out of the peel first and freeze them in freezer bags. I use them for smoothies for me They are good if you don't leave them too long. Sometimes they get a little freezer burnt. I keep a lot of frozen strawberries and every once in a while - because it isn't that good for him, but he loves it - my sulcata gets one that I have let thaw out for a little while... he doesn't complain that it was frozen He eats his own poo, I don't think he complains about much


----------



## Chucky (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried freezing escarole, endive, dandelion greens and they all turn to a black mush after defrosting them in a day or two. 

What you could try doing is when planting your greens, try planting in 3-4 week intervals. That way you have some growing at different stages and not all at once.


----------



## terryo (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend has 1 Redfoot and 2 Eastern Boxie's and she makes a very similar mixture for her Redfoot, and does the same thing. When I was sick this winter and couldn't get out to get anything for my Cherry Head I gave him this, and he loved it too. I will post a picture and show you how it keeps it's color and looks really good.


----------

